# Willamette Valley Retriever Club Fall FT



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Zoom isn't quite ready for the Open, yet.  I did throw for him yesterday and gave him a pat on the head afterward. I'll be there tomorrow running Beanie in the Am and Glacier in the Derby.

Jeff


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Darn, I was hoping for a miracle pup! LOL! Thanks Jeff and good luck tomorrow with your dogs! There are a few Alaska friends of mine running this trial so I was just curious.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Carol, Mary Maxwell thought both Alaskan dogs would be back for the 2nd series in the open.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Hope they do well. 
Howard, you didn't warn me about 4 foot verticle jumps like a pogo stick


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Jeff, Good Luck!!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck Jeff!


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck, Annette and Casey!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

labsforme said:


> Hope they do well.
> Howard, you didn't warn me about 4 foot verticle jumps like a pogo stick


Like her mom.


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Gotta love Facebook! Mary posted a video of Cindie and Bounce in the first series and although the gunners weren't visible it was still cool to watch! Good girl Bounce!


----------



## dlmorin (Sep 12, 2008)

anyone know the open call backs?


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank ya'll. Howard I hope she's 1/2 the dog Bam is. Jennifer see ya there. Casey's my bud. Don't tell Marie I got the Kiwi Black shoe polish out.

Jeff


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

labsforme said:


> Thank ya'll. Howard I hope she's 1/2 the dog Bam is. Jennifer see ya there. Casey's my bud. Don't tell Marie I got the Kiwi Black shoe polish out.
> 
> Jeff


Funny! 

Not going to make it, unfortunately. Had to scratch due to family matters... Have enough fun for all of us who can't be there!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

labsforme said:


> Thank ya'll. Howard I hope she's 1/2 the dog Bam is. Jennifer see ya there. Casey's my bud. Don't tell Marie I got the Kiwi Black shoe polish out.
> 
> Jeff


I saw this.Casey doesn't know he is a Golden. I never told him! However black does nothing for him!. Anyone know callbacks from land blind?


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Open callbacks to the 3rd series:

2, 3, 4, 8, 12, 13, 17, 21, 23, 26, 29, 30, 34, 37, 42, 44, 47, 55, 57, 59 63, 64


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Paula for the callbacks. Patti didn't think Casey would be back as she had a lot of whistles. Good luck to you!.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

PaulaE said:


> Open callbacks to the 3rd series:
> 
> 2, 3, 4, 8, 12, 13, 17, 21, 23, 26, 29, 30, 34, 37, 42, 44, 47, 55, 57, 59 63, 64


Go Paula!!!!


----------



## akbrowndogs (Nov 25, 2008)

Any updates on the AM and Derby?


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Derby is being set up now. Don't know the placements for Open

callbacks to 3rd in AM:

2,4,16,19,21,23,24,25,30,31,32,34,35,36,37,38. 32 is the only handle brought back. Test was a tight double, leave them both. Walk back to another line and run a blind, then pick up marks. The blind was behind the retired gun...


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Anyone have any news on the Qual? I have a young dog running and it's tough not knowing. 

Thanks


----------



## PaulaE (Dec 16, 2005)

Am callbacks to 4th: 2, 4, 16, 19, 21, 24, 25, 30, 34, 36, 38


----------

